# briggs&straton



## brisco (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, I have 18 hp twin BS, it was giving me problems,so I cleaned out the carb. Now it want run unless I pour gas directly in the carb. Any help would be great.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..brisco.. It sounds like a float issue it could be stuck in the up/ float bowl full position shutting off the fuel.. Another thing it could be does it have an electric fuel shutoff? Just a few ideas to start troubleshooting the problem.. I am sure some other members will be able to add to this to try and figure out your problem...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My 99 murray hydro 17HP twin opposed had the same issue - cleaning it didnt help, i had to buy a carb kit ( about $20 ) - youll need to tell them how many screws hold the pump together ( mine had 3) cause it comes with new pump parts. make sure you get the engine numbers when going to get a kit to get the correct type ( twin carbs arent all the same) - when you get the kit- match up the correct gaskets ( youll have extra ones) with the original- otherwise youll still have issues.

Twins are ornery motors, the gaskets in mine were pretty old and saturated - after i put the kit in, it ran nice n smooth.

Youll also want to check the vaccum line to the pump- make sure it isnt cracked ( sucking air) and tight on the fittings- on the carb mounted pumps the vaccum line goes in the bottom fitting- fuel goes in the side port.

On my 18HP opposed GTII - it has a remote vaccum pump, but works the same as a carb mounted unit ( gas tank in the back- needs a larger pump).


----------



## brisco (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank u all,willgivethat a try,thanks.


----------

